# Palmer Cemetery



## JonnF3 (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is the video from my 2009 haunt:


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice work on all the animatronics. I love the crazy ones with the frantic movement.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great walk-through!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, you have tons of animations. My favorite was the frantic tomb guy in the beginning.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow awesome haunt! I love the moving granny that was cut in half.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just want to know how many kids are afraid to come up the front walk when they see what you have going


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job... scary and love all the crazy things going on...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good Job!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great animation, very cool haunt!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the cut in half person on the table. I'll be that one thrills the kiddies.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice variety of animated props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

cool walk through!


----------



## JonnF3 (Aug 24, 2008)

You all are too kind. Thank you.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, looks like a very nice haunt, I would love to walk through that.Great work on all the props.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Palmer Cemetery looks like the place to be in your area on the big night! Great work...


----------



## The Kibosh (May 19, 2010)

Great stuff! I think it's be cool to put monster hands of some description either coming out of, or 'pushing up' the lid of the locked crate. Might add that touch that something is actually trying to get out  Still an awesome job though!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wish I could come see it in person.


----------

